# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Διπλασιασμος του καναλιου Β(ISDN) στο NetMod

## GeorgeS21

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Ειμαι κατοχος μιας γραμμης ISDN BRI και θελω να χρησιμοποιησω ενα εικονοτηλεφωνο της Siemens το T-VIEW 100. Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω εινα το εξης: 
Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να διπλασιασουμε το rate του καθε καναλιου Β στο NetMod ωστε απο 64kbps να φτασει τα 128kbps και κατα συνεπεια η συνολικη ταχυτητα να φτασει τα 256kbps αντι 128kbps που ειναι τωρα;
( :Thinking: Εννοειται βεβαια με καποιο ασφαλη τροπο χωρις να προκλιθει φθορα στο ΝetMod!)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## sdikr

όχι  δεν  γίνεται,  θα χρειαστεί  να πας  σε λύση  pri  (και αν)

----------


## GeorgeS21

Καποιος μου ειχε πει οτι μπορουμε να το "πειραξουμε" λιγο το netmod και μεγαλωσει το bandwidth(απο 128 σε 256) αλλα δεν ξερω λεπτομεριες! :Sad:

----------


## sdikr

> Καποιος μου ειχε πει οτι μπορουμε να το "πειραξουμε" λιγο το netmod και μεγαλωσει το bandwidth(απο 128 σε 256) αλλα δεν ξερω λεπτομεριες!


Ρώτα  αυτόν  τον κάποιο τότε   :Wink: 

Βλέπεις  το  Isdn  για το  bri  λέει ξεκάθαρα,  2  κανάλια  απο  64,

----------


## GeorgeS21

Αν μπορουσα να τον βρω θα τον ρωτουσα! Τελος παντων.
Ξερει κανεις αν ενας συνδρομητης ISDN γραμμης μπορει να κρατησει το Netmod, μετα τη διακοπη της γραμμης απο τον ΟΤΕ, εναντι καποιας αμοιβης προς τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## x_user

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> Ειμαι κατοχος μιας γραμμης ISDN BRI και θελω να χρησιμοποιησω ενα εικονοτηλεφωνο της Siemens το T-VIEW 100. Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω εινα το εξης: 
> Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να διπλασιασουμε το rate του καθε καναλιου Β στο NetMod ωστε απο 64kbps να φτασει τα 128kbps και κατα συνεπεια η συνολικη ταχυτητα να φτασει τα 256kbps αντι 128kbps που ειναι τωρα;
> (Εννοειται βεβαια με καποιο ασφαλη τροπο χωρις να προκλιθει φθορα στο ΝetMod!)
> 
> Ευχαριστω


κάποιες συσκευές υποστηρίζουν περισσότερες από 1 ταυτόχρονες ISDN BRI συνδέσεις. εάν η συσκευή σου έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα τοτε μπορείς να πάρεις και άλλη BRI γραμμή.

 :Cool:

----------


## ariadgr

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> Ειμαι κατοχος μιας γραμμης ISDN BRI και θελω να χρησιμοποιησω ενα εικονοτηλεφωνο της Siemens το T-VIEW 100. Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω εινα το εξης: 
> Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να διπλασιασουμε το rate του καθε καναλιου Β στο NetMod ωστε απο 64kbps να φτασει τα 128kbps και κατα συνεπεια η συνολικη ταχυτητα να φτασει τα 256kbps αντι 128kbps που ειναι τωρα;
> (Εννοειται βεβαια με καποιο ασφαλη τροπο χωρις να προκλιθει φθορα στο ΝetMod!)
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Για να πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ αυτό το εικονοτηλέφωνο, σημαίνει ότι αρκούν τα 2 κανάλια μιας BRI, δηλαδή 128Kbps σύνολο.
Τι πρόβλημα παρατηρείς;

Μήπως θα ήταν απλούστερο να χρησιμοποιούσες μια λύση τύπου Skype;

----------

